# Darkroom gear



## Christie Photo (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm getting rid of it.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?p=464117#post464117

Pete


----------



## Christie Photo (Jun 2, 2006)

It's all gone now.  Thanks for all the inquiries.

Pete


----------

